# Would you like if AC incorporated relationships and romance in the game?



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m not referring to anything _dirty_, just casual dating. I was thinking what it’d be like if villagers referenced dating or having feelings for another villager, or if villagers could develop crushes on the human character or other villagers.

Would you like if Animal Crossing incorporated dating in this game? I think it would be interesting and it could work if done correctly. What do you think?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 8, 2021)

I kinda do lol, I have this theory that Lobo and Shari are married in my games. I had them both in New Leaf and they were always hanging out and i would see them talking, sitting on benches together, around each others houses. Then in pocket camp they were always interacting with same furniture like an example if an item is a picnic blanket and two people can sit on it, it was always them sitting on it. Or the other things that can include two villagers they're always hanging out together. In NH they once again hang out at each other's houses, talk to each other a lot, always hanging around the other's house, he looks at bugs and flowers while she plays around right next to him. So in my mind they have been a married couple for years so why not make it official!


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 8, 2021)

Well, considering that everyone is an animal and you're the only human around (unless you make more players)... sorry to be so crass, but the mere idea sounds distasteful to me


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Nope, I just want to chill without worrying about relationship drama between fictional characters.


----------



## Aminata (Aug 8, 2021)

I think it would be cute and cool.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Well, considering that everyone is an animal and you're the only human around (unless you make more players)... sorry to be so crass, but the mere idea sounds distasteful to me


Thanks, this genuinely made me laugh hahahahasha

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021

I do like this idea yeah. But maybe keep it between the villagers. Heck, maybe even keep it within the species and it can only happen if you have more than one of the same species, if anyone's concerned haha

It wouldn't even have to be exclusive to dating, it would be cool if the villagers had proper friendships with each other. Or realistic relationships like being polite, but not really liking someone that much. Or full on avoiding them. 

I would like this a lot, but seems unlikely haha


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2021)

Stikki said:


> It wouldn't even have to be exclusive to dating, it would be cool if the villagers had proper friendships with each other. Or realistic relationships like being polite, but not really liking someone that much. Or full on avoiding them.



I would like if they had proper friendships with each other, with added drama here and there. I think it’s unlikely Nintendo updates their dialogue, but it would be cool. I think dialogue could be improved on because it’s boring at it’s current state.


----------



## b100ming (Aug 9, 2021)

Ahh too late, I already married Wade, and we have two adorable children. Roald and Aurora.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 9, 2021)

It would be funny to see those folks on Social Media who ship those same villagers together because of big accounts (Marshal and Poppy* for example), will freak out because the two 'lovers' aren't dating or hinting to have a crush on the other and then go to the extreme to 'break up' everyone (like kicking villagers out of town) in order to get them together. lol

I did vote no the first time, but now I low-key want this.

*=No, I don't ship them (don't see the appeal other than he's cute and she's cute, let's ship them!); they just live on my island.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2021)

I also wonder if this were to happen, how long would it take for Nintendo to add same-sex crushes or relationships?

Up until New Horizons, the human characters were _strictly_ white. I don’t count being able to get a tan because being tan doesn’t change your race.


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2021)

i mean, i wouldn’t be opposed to the villagers dating or having crushes on _each other_, but i certainly wouldn’t want them crushing on me or vice versa lol.


----------



## deana (Aug 10, 2021)

Personally I don't think I would want dating relationships in the game. I feel like it doesn't suit the villager personalities.
If there was something implemented like where the villagers would have a best friend (another villager who they were closer with than the rest) I think that could be super cute and add a lot of interesting dialogue. But I would rather leave that at purely a friend level rather than dating.


----------



## b100ming (Aug 10, 2021)

deana said:


> Personally I don't think I would want dating relationships in the game. I feel like it doesn't suit the villager personalities.
> If there was something implemented like where the villagers would have a best friend (another villager who they were closer with than the rest) I think that could be super cute and add a lot of interesting dialogue. But I would rather leave that at purely a friend level rather than dating.


But my husband!


----------



## Jewli (Aug 10, 2021)

I got back into playing Wild World recently and some of the dialogue you get with villagers you're VERY close to is ... kind of date-ish?
Moe was one of my favourite characters since he came to my town when I was little (I'm not sure the exact time, but it was well over 5 years ago, when my sister and I got city folk he was already in my town so my character is friends with him for long) and sometimes he asks me weird questions like "how far apart do you think our hearts are" with like a blushing emotion? With a slider for me to say what distance, and things like this (Here's a picture of it I took) :




I don't really want to date villagers personally (no offence to anyone who does) but I would like if like someone else said friendships can have more depth in New Horizons. Generally I feel like dialogue in older games was more lively.

Also off topic I had also kind of assume Poppy and Marshal are together in some way, in my town since New Leaf once in one of the joint-conversations the player can listen on, they said they went out somewhere together and Marshal said something like "I'm just spending time with the beautiful things of earth" or "enjoying beautiful things of earth" which I thought was that lol (No screenshot, I looked it up at the time and I seen someone mention that conversation between 2 villagers in their town but I can not find that post now when I look it up, most results are about NH .) Plus in New Horizons their rain outfit is similar, both green it's cute to me  Even though I still think maybe they're best friends too, and a best friend system would be cute.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 10, 2021)

I’d prefer to not have that aspect added. To me it just doesn’t fit in the game, and I don’t personally like thinking of my villagers, who are all animals (and of different species), in a romantic way. I also think that if added that aspect would take the focus in the game away from what it is now, and I prefer the way it is now.

I think I am in the minority on this, but to me one of the positives about the villagers is that their personalities are open/ simple enough that we can all imagine our own versions of them. (repetitive dialogue and all) We can ship them or not and create richer stories for them than they would ever have in the game, no matter how elaborate they made it. And it is what makes my own villagers special to me.

I also just feel like not everything needs to center romantic relationships as the most important/ meaningful, especially in media for children (not because it is inappropriate for them, but because I don’t think the end all be all of life needs to be finding a love interest.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2021)

I’m honestly surprised the votes are that close. Currently, the poll is 10:12:1. I thought the votes would be more lopsided. I think there can be arguments made for both sides.

Dialogue _definitely_ needs to be improved though. I think you should be able to build more meaningful friendships and connections with the villagers. The current dialogue is extremely repetitive and it doesn’t feel genuine. The villagers should be able to form friendships with each other and the human character(s). A little drama would be nice, too. I’d love to see villagers that don’t like each other, but not too much. I wouldn’t want my villagers to have poor chemistry, especially since none of them are leaving.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 11, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> their personalities are open/ simple enough that we can all imagine our own versions of them. (repetitive dialogue and all) We can ship them or not and create richer stories for them than they would ever have in the game, no matter how elaborate they made it. And it is what makes my own villagers special to me.



This is actually beautiful, aww  

Makes me appreciate it all in a new light haha


----------



## CylieDanny (Aug 11, 2021)

I might? I only have male villagers on my main island, so there would probably be no romance for me. (Knowing Nintendo). Id also rather not date an animal,

I already have my pairings, and they do underlying flirt with each other already. The smugs are always flirty with anyone who breathes. Some dialogue, and how they blush while giving gifts, super nervous makes it seem flirty, or flustered

But I don't think it needs direct romance, just implied is fine for me


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 11, 2021)

I might, but honestly I’m more concerned about the stuff that is missing in the game than adding anything else. Once they give us more furniture sets whether it is new or old and hopefully not recycled, add some good qol updates, nook final upgrade and better house upgrade (to name few of my grievances), then I’ll consider what extra things could enhance the game. Right now, if this was added but nothing done about what a lot of us wants, my play time would probably would continue to decrease.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Aug 12, 2021)

Would it be cute? Potentially. Would it fit in an AC game? In my opinion, no. That's just not what AC is about really


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

pumpkinpuppy said:


> Nope, I just want to chill without worrying about relationship drama between fictional characters.


This is honestly a valid point. 

It would be cool, but there would be inevitable drama between characters, especially if it’s anything like real life relationships.


----------



## Alyx (Aug 19, 2021)

pumpkinpuppy said:


> Nope, I just want to chill without worrying about relationship drama between fictional characters.



This. It would be entertaining at first, then it would be like "who is Felicity vaguing about now?"
I'd like to continue thinking that Mitzi and Bob are the power couple, though.



xara said:


> i mean, i wouldn’t be opposed to the villagers dating or having crushes on _each other_, but i certainly wouldn’t want them crushing on me or vice versa lol.



Villagers crushing on each other would be so cute!


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

The villagers are all already in a relationship. A relationship with me. Nothing wrong with playing the game like a player


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 6, 2021)

Even if it's not romantic I would like their relationships with each other to be more in-depth and with us. As much as I like dating sims idk if I want to be able to date my villagers lol


----------



## Madeline63 (Sep 13, 2021)

Not really. It's so strongly incorporated into every form of media, it's nice getting away from this stuff.


----------



## smug villager (Sep 14, 2021)

It would be cute to see villagers date/have crushes on each other, but I just don't know how it would fit in AC. It's probably best for that to stay in the realm of fan content.


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 21, 2021)

I think it would be kinda cool if the villagers houses got to be a bit bigger, just maybe one or two more bedrooms and possibly make connections and could make small families. It would be cool to see them grow over time the longer they stay . I know it isn’t the point but it would be fun to have more villagers on the island or little ones on the island. I also agree that the dialogue needs to feel more personal , maybe be able to be more specific on the things you like or learning your specific villagers interests. Idk, just a thought i’ve had


----------



## heyimsobored (Sep 22, 2021)

It could be cute, but I'm not 100% that it could actually work all that well I will admit


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Sep 24, 2021)

no, but mostly because i don't trust nin-freaking-"flick and cj aren't a couple!!111"-tendo to not ruin it by getting their homophobic paws all over it.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 24, 2021)

no, i think villager relationships would be weird. i’d be ok if a villager has a crush on another and talked about how much they like hanging around them but full on romance in a game like this is weird.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 24, 2021)

I would find it unnecessary, as I do with most shipping stuff implemented into games where it previously wasn't as big of a deal or even present at all. Shippers are going to ship whoever they want and bicker amongst themselves about the best ships and which ships are problematic regardless, so I don't really see a point in forcing the inclusion of such features. I prefer to not have to deal with shipping whenever possible, so I'd rather not have to deal with it here either.

I agree with the points made by WaileaNoRei.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 24, 2021)

I voted yes, but not in way you might think. More like opportunities for people to do what they want on their own. Like wedding photos with Reese and Cyrus. Let people do wedding photos with villagers of their own choosing because it gets dull having to do just those two the entire event. As for Nintendo putting them together themselves I’m not too interested in that, people ship the characters that they want and it’s all left open for people to do just that or not if that’s what they prefer which people basically do anyway. The game is left open to interpretation in that way and I like that. So I guess my answer is both yes and no.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't mind if the villagers could have relationships with each other. Anything to add some personality and life into them would be great for me! But in terms of romance between the human players and the animals would just be.. a little strange for me. I wouldn't really want animal crossing to turn into a dating sim..


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> -snip-


Yep, definitely not full on romance. I was mainly referring to just talking about and villagers referencing their relationships occasionally. I’d feel a bit uncomfortable if I saw villagers kissing each other or being romantic. Hanging out and spending time with each other is fair game, though. I can understand why it wasn’t incorporated yet and probably won’t be incorporated. Animal Crossing just isn’t a game of relationships. I think they’re better meant for games like Harvest Moon.


----------



## windloft (Oct 16, 2021)

There was a fairly old DS game back that did this : you could date a variety of your magicians / students: not only were there animals, but there was also flower magicians, robots, etc ... you can become boyfriends / girlfriends with them. 

I think if it's done correctly, I can see that maybe being a thing?


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 17, 2021)

I think it would be fun if it were like tomodachi life where you need to either confirm or deny the relationships. Someone could have a heart thought bubble and ask if they should start dating a certain villager. Then we could put the wedding items to good use and have villagers move in together maybe?? 

If we had it like this then people could choose whether to let villagers date or not. Just imagine seeing 2 villagers walk around holding hands with dialogue like "it's a beautiful day to take a walk by the sea with someone you love"


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

romantic relationships between the villagers would be a little weird, but i think a friendly best friend kind of thing would be nice. like villager 1 and villager 2 becoming close and then you could get special dialogue between them (like support in fire emblem but w/o romance)


----------



## Kumori (Oct 29, 2021)

Disregarding the fact that I'm basically a furry and also my icon is my villager OC smooching up Eugene padre perdóname porque he pecado I could take it either way. Something cute and wholesome would be really adorable. Maybe something Stardew Valley/Harvest Moon-esque but without the child aspect? Being able to rank up villagers relationships in a similar way that you already do, but adding extra perks for a "dating" relationship status?

I think it'd be cute to have dates with a villager, where you meet up at the Museum, or Brewsters, or the beach or any other spot in your town or island. Breaking up or having a villager move away would be awkward, though.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 30, 2021)

Not really. Plus, knowing Japanese companies, they’d stick to straight couples _only_.

I like the idea of villagers _hinting_ that they might have like a crush or whatever. Like, I remember GCN and WW kinda did that.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Oct 30, 2021)

i know i would have loved this as a feature when i was younger, but nowadays i just feel like it'd be kinda unnecersary and wouldn't mesh with the games general vibes- especially since the villagers are so flat rn


----------



## theplushfrog (Nov 1, 2021)

In my NL town, Cherry and Mitzi certainly _acted_ like they were dating, with Julien hanging around them like a jealous ex and constantly harassed them both... Would I like it if they were actually dating? Yes. Do I think AC would probably have all the villagers be super cisheteronormative if they had dating in the game? Also yes.

So no, I don't really want dating in AC. I didn't enjoy in the past games when all the guy villagers hit on me or suggested I Liked them for just talking to them around valentines day... I just don't think the game is built to handle the idea very well. It's better left as a vague headcanon thing.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 1, 2021)

No. I feel like any sort of in-game mechanic of relationships/romance goes against the spirit of Animal Crossing and wouldn't work well within the game and is more likely to hurt the game than actually improve it.


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 2, 2021)

If they did it at all, I wouldn't want the human player to be able to date the animal villagers. It would MAYBE be cute to have the villagers date each other, but again I think it's not really what the game is about and doesn't really add anything meaningful to it. Plus like others have already said, the characters do sometimes flirt or hang out a lot anyways so you could read into it if you wanted.


----------



## LynneFae (Nov 2, 2021)

i just feel like casual dating would be weird cuz... yknow. they're cute lil plushie animals. if they were to add other human villagers maybe it wouldnt be so weird, then again thats not really what the game is about.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2021)

To be honest, I really wouldn't like it. It would make me feel weird, and it would ruin the innocence of AC.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 7, 2021)

I think it would be cute and fantasize about certain villagers dating sometimes, but I don’t think it would bring the game in a good direction at all either. Reminds me more of Harvest Moon when it goes in that direction.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 7, 2021)

it would for sure be a cute idea, lol. i imagine it wouldn't be too overt, but more like the best friend feature. you don't really know your 'status' with each character, per se. i could just see certain objects having like a "flirt" or "romance" value, y'know like if you gift a villager a rose or valentine's object they get the sense that you might like them. more you do it, the more your 'love meter' increases or whatever lol. dating a villager would involve them asking you on dates (go to museum together etc.) and interactions with them being much more frequent than other villagers. though i wouldn't think all villagers would be 'romanceable' because not all people will reciprocate feelings, already like someone else, or aren't interested in dating at all! i agree that it's not what animal crossing is about, so it wouldn't be like a _huge_ part of the game. but i do think it would be a fun little feature for more villager interactions and relationships w villagers!

personally, i wouldn't really care. i'm aroace so..... lol. but i wouldn't be opposed to fictional romance! i simply like thinking about how completely new features would be integrated into a game.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 8, 2021)

eh I would prefer it wouldn't simply because there would be people wanting dating and language suggesting crushes and dating between player and villagers which I wouldn't want and wouldn't have a way to opt out of it. I think what we are seeing now in the series is fine though. Such as how they did Reese and Cyrus or the suspected Flick and CJ.
I wouldn't mind it being a thing between villagers but I think the best route is to let the player make their own headcannons about that kind of stuff. Especially if they give us the ability to purchase or upgrade a villager house to have 2 villagers under one roof. That way a player can decide if they are a couple or just good friends or just siblings.
Considering all of this, I voted no simply because it needs to be done in a specific way in my own personal opinion and I would rather it be forever absent than done "wrong".


----------



## Regalli (Nov 8, 2021)

Honestly for me the issue is how deliberately ambiguous the PC and villagers’ ages are. Cranky villagers are clearly implied to be older adults, as are sisterly and to some extent snooties. And clearly your characters are all old enough to move out on their own. But when I was a kid, I figured my character and the villagers were all 8-10ish like I was, and I could kind of gloss off any allusions to my snooty and cranky friends being Actual Adults. (While a 10-year-old with a mortgage sounds deeply dystopic to me now, and a kid that age living alone in a tiny shack horrifying, it’s not THAT out of line for a kid’s fantasy to live in a cheery town with a bunch of friendly animals and not go to school and do whatever you want, and I mean… Pokemon is right over there, saying 10-year-olds armed with fire-breathing lizards can go travel the world with no explicit survival skills.) As an adult, I look at the peppy and lazy villagers and still read them as younger, but generally as childish adults and not actual children. Not really because of changes in the script - though of course they have changed over the years - so much as the fact that the character designs where even obvious adults have big bobbleheads and the script leaving things ambiguous outside of special characters lets you project your age onto the player character, and villagers can be fairly projectable in turn. (Cranky and Sisterly villagers might be harder to read as anything but adults these days, but they’re also established as older than other personality types on the whole, so they can still be the cool adults to a bunch of preteens.) 

All of which is to say, romance definitely implies a baseline age of AT LEAST early teens, at the absolute lowest any of these characters can be. When I was 8 I didn’t care about romance at all. I wouldn’t want my cute animal friends talking about dating each other, because I’m not interested and that makes it harder to ignore their comments about how they don’t want to admit how old they are this birthday that imply they’re actual adults. Some occasional gossip about how close Filbert and Tangy are is fine, and the special characters tend to have more defined ages so romance between them is fine, like Sable and Nook in Wild World or CJ and Flick now, but when self-insertion’s the name of the game and this is, ultimately, an all-ages game played at least as much by children as young adults (or at least it was pre-New Horizons,) I’d rather avoid romance to go super-vague. Plus, as mentioned, explicit romance practically guarantees heteronormativity, especially in a game Nintendo DOES still aim primarily at kids. If tiny didn’t-yet-know-asexuality-and-gayness-were-things me had no interest in romance, adult very-gay-very-ace-gender-is-very-complicated me has even less interest in exclusively hetero romances.

A standing friendship mechanic between villagers would be neat, but I wonder how hard it would be to code and how it would grow if you tend to miss villagers chatting with each other. They can do it with the player obviously, but there are plenty of ways for the player to actively increase friendship that you can’t really do with two NPCs the same way. I’d definitely like the next game to emphasize the social aspect a bit more again, but  that particular mechanic seems like it could be REALLY tricky to do well with all of the factors in play there.


----------



## Calysis (Nov 9, 2021)

I think if done well, this would be a pretty cute addition (imagine the cute coffee dates, the cute museum dates!!!). In the Animal Crossing movie, it was said that Whitney had dated Apollo, so dating (even between different species!) is something not unheard of in this universe. I liked this idea a lot:


Megaroni said:


> I think it would be fun if it were like tomodachi life where you need to either confirm or deny the relationships. Someone could have a heart thought bubble and ask if they should start dating a certain villager. Then we could put the wedding items to good use and have villagers move in together maybe??
> 
> If we had it like this then people could choose whether to let villagers date or not. Just imagine seeing 2 villagers walk around holding hands with dialogue like "it's a beautiful day to take a walk by the sea with someone you love"


Breaking them up could also be as simple as one or both of them walking around sad or angry, them talking about their troubles when you speak to them, and you giving advice on whether they should work through their problems together or break it off. Could be something that occurs as often as villagers asking to move out (about once every two weeks?).

I don't know how I feel about villagers dating the player character, though. I suppose it wouldn't really matter since, as the movie implied, the villagers don't seem to care about species when dating. When I was a kid and playing Wild World everyday, I was dating Kid Cat in my head, so there's that. lmao.


----------



## imorileo (Nov 10, 2021)

I actually voted no initially, but then seeing your description of it seems kind of cute! Like if villagers would ask you to give gifts to another villager they like. Cute valentines events! Kind of like Stardew Valley but just for the villagers would be so cute.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2021)

I also think this would give the wedding items more of a use. I imagine villagers asking you to design them a date night outside or in one of their homes, and you’d be able to help them out. A date night meaning with food, because we can cook now, and a few items to _set the mood,_ if you will. Maybe you can suggest a type of movie they’d both like based on their personalities? It could work if implemented right and it weren’t such a prominent part of the game. I’d prefer it as just a small, but fun feature.


----------



## Girlyliondragon (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes, lemme date Apollo or Sasha gdi.

Also I find people using the "they're animals" excuse odd because, well these characters are not even feral so it doesn't have the gross connotations they're suggesting, they're basically adult chibi furries (Even Lazy and Peppy villagers are, at worst, childish adults, I'm pretty childish myself and I'm in my mid-20s because screw growing up ). Like to each your own, but I've seen weirder. It's not like Nintendo has to make the PC and the villager they're dating kiss.

And frankly if it'll expand the NPC relationships between each other it'd be really cute as well. Imagine playing matchmaker with a pair of villagers for instance. One of them is too shy to give the other a present to show they like them so they ask for your help. Technically we DO have stuff like that but it's not in a romantic context. Or maybe even you come across them in convo and one or both of them are rather flustered around eachother. Unrequited crushes, mentions of them going way back ala maybe Childhood Friends-to-Lovers, all that cute stuff.

Alongside expanding friendship levels in general, let's be real the villagers are capable of romance as well, so let them show it ya know? Be it either major or minor.
"AC isn't about romance". Yes, but having a romance aspect in the game doesn't mean that's ALL it is gonna be if it was in the game. You can still develop close friendships with your villagers and be attached that way. Romance is always a SMALL subset of the relationships in these games that don't focus on it. It can be included without focusing too much on it. Hell, who says you gotta pair them up if they're crushin' ya know? Can always leave them be.
For friendships, maybe someone can ask ya to come with them to the cafe, have a coffee together and chat, maybe museum visits together, hanging out. It can apply to dates too like someone above mentioned, but for friendship stuff it can apply too. lemme go to more places with my villagers that aren't just their house!

Anyways PLEASE lemme date Apollo/Sasha.


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 10, 2021)

Nooo I love it the way it is!


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2021)

i'm not really interested in animal crossing having romance besides stuff like what we have with the special NPCs. something i find interesting though is the DS game that is heavily based on inspired by animal crossing, magician's quest, does allow you to date your classmates! @/windloft mentioned it on page 2. i read you can even date characters of the same gender! i never played enough to experience the feature, but for some reason romance feels like it fits better in that game than in animal crossing. maybe because magician's quest has more wacky/experimental features in general?




(speaking of which i would REALLY like to get into magician's quest, maybe i'll finally have some time to really dig into it and learn how to play over the summer)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2021)

Not really! There are other social sim games for stuff like that (Story of Seasons, Stardew Valley, etc.), I don't see the need to introduce it.


----------



## Bok_Choy (Nov 14, 2021)

I actually used to ship Shari and Pietro- the monochrome/colorful type thing lol


----------



## Nummles (Nov 14, 2021)

*I don't think necessary dating would fit how the villagers act - however, I think of like a "best friend" scenario would be okay. Same kind of way you get like photos of the villagers we become the closest with.*


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m not referring to anything _dirty_, just casual dating. I was thinking what it’d be like if villagers referenced dating or having feelings for another villager, or if villagers could develop crushes on the human character or other villagers.
> 
> Would you like if Animal Crossing incorporated dating in this game? I think it would be interesting and it could work if done correctly. What do you think?


i love games where u can date and romance is an option however i dont think it would fit animal crossing at all u.u


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 19, 2021)

I wouldn't want this because I don't think it would fit the game's tone, but I'd love a more complex friendship system. It would be awesome to be able to invite villagers to hang out with you or really feel like you're best friends with some villagers.


----------



## shendere (Nov 19, 2021)

definitely not with the player, the interactions already w/ the player, I always feel like they're your babies and kids, especially with how they act LOL. But it would be cute to see them interact in dialogue with each other like cute kiddy crushes or something, but that's it, just those childish things "I think so and so has a crush on Marina!!" But that's as far as it goes.


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 19, 2021)

I feel like this is definitely not something that would be incorporated. Only because animal Crossing generally has a g rating


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2021)

shendere said:


> definitely not with the player, the interactions already w/ the player, I always feel like they're your babies and kids, especially with how they act LOL. But it would be cute to see them interact in dialogue with each other like cute kiddy crushes or something, but that's it, just those childish things "I think so and so has a crush on Marina!!" But that's as far as it goes.


No, definitely not with the player. I mean the villagers with crushes on each other. I don’t think it would ever be implemented. Otherwise, Animal Crossing would slowly turn into Sims. The childish crushes would be cute!


----------



## droqen (Nov 20, 2021)

I was thinking about how what makes the Animal Crossing animal dialogue tick is that every bit of dialogue is noncommittal - nobody says anything that they'll HAVE TO talk about again later to maintain continuity, it's all about silly sort of whimsical stuff that happened in the past, or stuff which can easily be forgotten/forgiven in the future. So the only thing they could really talk about without a total overhaul of the way _all the dialogue in the game_ is written would be if everyone just has casual dates and breakups all the time. (Or as mentioned childish crushes.)

AndOr everyone is poly... which is very obviously never happening lol.



WaileaNoRei said:


> one of the positives about the villagers is that their personalities are open/ simple enough that we can all imagine our own versions of them.



I love this, btw, and totally agree.


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 20, 2021)

I really love cyrus and Reese’s dynamics! They are cute and fun and I’d love to see more couples.


----------



## Brumbo (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm thinking it would be something like Magicians Quest, which does dating and marriage extremely cute-ly honestly though I just don't think villagers have nice enough dialogue to do it, they're do boring and wayyyyyyyyyy too nice. I just don't think they would be able to.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2021)

Nah, don't need any relationship drama and romantic trash. This is a video game after all and not a soap opera. My character prefers to stay single and I'm not interested listening about my villager's love life tbh.


----------



## ughrora (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm personally not for romantic relationships in the game.

What I'd personally rather have is another level to best friends in the game that has more features, like where you can be roommates and actually do things with them, like cooking, fishing, swimming, etc.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Like many people here I wouldn't want to date the villagers, but they could create relationships with each other. Like friendships and romantic relationships. I think it would be really weird if the villagers were falling in love with my human character. There should be a kid-friendly setting in case you don't want your villagers dating each other where they only become friends.


----------



## Stikki (Dec 11, 2021)

Does anyone else find that in the VIP room in the restaurant on HHP there are sometimes villagers in there that talk as if they're on a date? I might be deliberately interpreting it that way of course haha. But especially when it's two roommates, sometimes I'm like "Aw they're on a date" haha


----------



## rubyrubert (Jan 1, 2022)

I personally don't think this is what ACNH is about. I know I made a few headcanons about villagers being gay, but the more I play, the more I really don't see them that way (as in having romantic tendencies). I don't see them as children either, I just see them as comfy friends.

I mean, I'm sure furries would love it?


----------



## Corrie (Jan 1, 2022)

I personally wouldn't like it since they're animals and they also look young. I know some people would be into it but I am not one of them.


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

A crush on the human character weirds me out. Something strange there. But I do ship my villagers, and when I see them together it's always funny. Maybe more cute flirting between the characters, or at least some kind of friendship system so we can see who is closer?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 9, 2022)

Not really, that'd be kinda strange. I guess I wouldn't mind if villagers could be romantically interested in other villagers and go on dates with them, but I don't think it'd be appropriate for the player to romance the villagers.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Jan 10, 2022)

A bit mix on this. Humans *are* animals, in the same way that these villagers are also anthropomorphized characters, but I still feel it'd be uncomfortable for villagers to have romantic feelings towards the player. I think romance between villagers should be relegated to villagers of the same/similar species, because that would otherwise just be the same thing as player/villager romance.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Well it's a cute idea, but it's not something that would really fit in an Animal Crossing game. And a villager having a crush on the player (or vise-versa perhaps?) seems a bit weird due to... _Legal reasons_. A villager-villager crush/relationship might be fine, but how would that work? Would it be randomized, or will there be certain factors thrown into it? For example, would a cranky villager crush on any of the eight personalities or just certain ones, like snooty or cranky? (Well I don't think Nintendo would implement any same-sex relationships, so I guess in this case it would be snooty... Unrelated but I like to think that Fang and Apollo are dating on my island-) Same goes for species, would it be same-species or randomized?


----------

